# cart size/hook up questions...



## horsesrule1 (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I am relatively new to driving and I have a few questions regarding cart size.
A friend of mine recently gave me a jerald roaster cart for free since she had never used it. It is horse sized, but I am wondering if it is going to be too big for my horses?
Both my horses are 15.2 but they are not very wide. When I placed Desy between the shafts there was probably about 4-6inches of space between her and the shafts. (I could be wrong about the size... It was feeding time, and Desy wanted her supper so she was antsy) Does this sound like it is too wide for her? What problems are associated with too wide a cart?

Also, the cart does not have a singletree for the traces to attach to. How do I hook it up without a singletree? 

Thanks


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

That sounds like the right size. When the shafts are too narrow they restrict shoulder movement. If the cart doesn't have a tree do you see a hook on each shaft back closer to the basket? Some carts just have hooks and no evener, I do believe that some roadster carts are like that. If not you can probably get a new tree for it. I would love to see pics of it. How lucky...a free Jerald!


----------



## orchid park (Jun 1, 2008)

definately very lucky with the free jerald vehicle.
We just purchased an old houghton viceroy from the states as the Jerald viceroy was way too expensive to purchase and ship here.

I'm not too good with the inch measurements so I'll leave that part alone.
But do post pics!


----------

